# Birth Control Pills



## jane2423 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi gals! I am very new to this board but I have IBS-C for a while. I take Amitiza twice a day, I was taking zelnorm plus 2 doses of Miralax with Fiber supplement, however that did not work well so my doctor changed and put me on Amitiza. I have been having a very tuff battle with my IBS-C lately and I am started to wonder if birth control pills have any effect on them. I do get behind in my pills (does not matter, I have not had a period for over 3 years) and when I play catch up it seems to make my stomach that much more worse. Does anyone else have experience with this? I was dignosed with endometrisos 10 years ago and have had 4 sugeries since then (laproscopy). I do think that that does make my IBS-C worse, however last year they told me that I did not have endo it was just a lot of scar tissue that was causing my problems. Any advice? I am now trying to really learn the foods to eat and not to eat, but then sometime I choke it all up and think that has nothing to do with it and it is just some sort of cycle...... Please Help. Thanks!


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

getting behind on your pills can definitely do a number on your body! I know you haven't had a period in multiple years but your body still goes through hormonal things. Regardless of the fact that you don't have a period, not taking your BCP for more than a day (even if you do catch up) absolutely decreases or eliminates all benefits that the BCP provides (controlling pregnancy or otherwise!) and screws up your body.Anyway, I've actually often wondered if my BCP has anything to do with my D. It seems like I started having tummy troubles about the time I started BCP.


----------



## 13787 (Aug 25, 2006)

i havent been on bcp since 2004, but I think it did make me more C than anything. I cant take them now because they give me massive migraines, but I dont remember getting the D from it at all. The one BCP that I loved well, wasnt a pill, but was a monthly shot and I had no side effects from it what so ever. I switched to the patch then because I was sick of spending 30/mo on co pays to have the nurse at the docs office give me the shot and then had to pay co pays for the meds itself.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I haven't noticed anything going on with my BCP's. I take a moderate dose of estrogen pill (well, not for long now...) I see that what I eat and drink affects me more than the pills do.


----------



## BRB (May 14, 2007)

Yes, I have been thinking that my BCP is giving me issues with my IBS. I was off of it for two weeks taking 1 Amitiza at night and two spoonfulls of Phillips and was having a BM like a normal person. After, I got back on my Yasmin (BCP), I became bloated and constipated again. Does anyone know of a BCP that won't do this?


----------



## 14040 (Mar 31, 2007)

I took Yasmin for years, but when I got off of them and my body finally started adjusting to not having synthetic hormones anymore, the C decreased. I'm gonna now use FAM for any birth control I may need in the future.


----------

